# please contact all legislators!!!



## kentslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn, I'm pissed right off after watching. They'll die b/f I give up my guns.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*gun*

welcome to the world we live in... big brother has slowly been chipping away at your rights for years.. once your unarmed they will be able to do with you as they will. our country was founded by people that wanted to rid themselves of the tyranical government, the irony is that we are there again, with our backs agianst the wall with nobody to defend us. pretty soon we will all be wearing government issued clothing, haircuts, etc......


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Good luck on that.It will be a cold day in hell before I give up my guns.Thats a sad sight all of those rifles and pistols being destroyed.Thats why I am voting straight republican in Nov.


----------



## ZGaddy (Oct 22, 2004)

Like hell they will!!! I'll be damned if im giving up my gun just to stroke some crazy freedom hating, bowl cut, ****'s agenda! The proof's in the pudding crime rate doesnt go down it goes up. 

As Uncle Ted said if there were more armed citizens to put one between the eyes of the murderers, rapist etc. there would be alot less "repeat offenders" to worry about the "sytem" fixing.

Taking away gun rights goes much, much deeper than simply trying to control firearms. It's all about power, or in this case the misconception that guns equal power, which seems to be a falacy that these lunatic's just can't stand!

I hope something like this would never happen, but if it does I sincerely hope that we the people would stand up to and keep our goverment in check. The very government that, we the people implemented to protect this and many other of our rights!!!

Shooting USA has a link to knock off $10 off a annual nra membership in case anyone is interested in joining after seeing this video 

http://www.shootingusa.com/LATEST_UPDATES/NRA_news/NRA_Membership/nra_membership.html


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

It will certainly be interesting to watch and see what becomes of this, and how it all plays out in the end.

Good luck guys !

Woody


----------



## Turfa (Oct 4, 2009)

kentslayer said:


> Damn, I'm pissed right off after watching. *They'll die b/f I give up my guns*.


Nice attitude....that's why so many people think that gun owners are nut jobs ! You're not doing us any favours mate !

And do you really have any idea what the UN treaty is actually about ????? How about you do some actual research into the issue & form a real, educated opinion rather than just believe the BS that you see on the internet.....


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

Turfa said:


> Nice attitude....that's why so many people think that gun owners are nut jobs ! You're not doing us any favours mate !
> 
> And do you really have any idea what the UN treaty is actually about ????? How about you do some actual research into the issue & form a real, educated opinion rather than just believe the BS that you see on the internet.....


Nice attitude!!!

http://italy.usembassy.gov/pdf/other/RS22108.pdf

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?pageId=116041


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Turfa said:


> Nice attitude....that's why so many people think that gun owners are nut jobs ! You're not doing us any favours mate !
> 
> And do you really have any idea what the UN treaty is actually about ????? How about you do some actual research into the issue & form a real, educated opinion rather than just believe the BS that you see on the internet.....


Coming from a guy that already lost most of his gun rights. What can you legally own in Australia?


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hey*



Turfa said:


> Nice attitude....that's why so many people think that gun owners are nut jobs ! You're not doing us any favours mate !
> 
> And do you really have any idea what the UN treaty is actually about ????? How about you do some actual research into the issue & form a real, educated opinion rather than just believe the BS that you see on the internet.....


So how is the crime rate over there mate?


----------



## sataug2788 (Feb 7, 2009)

It's better to fight for your own freedom than peacefully live in someone else's chains. If they really want to try it here then they are in for a bloodbath.


----------



## badomen (Jan 7, 2010)

Turfa said:


> Nice attitude....that's why so many people think that gun owners are nut jobs ! You're not doing us any favours mate !
> 
> And do you really have any idea what the UN treaty is actually about ????? How about you do some actual research into the issue & form a real, educated opinion rather than just believe the BS that you see on the internet.....


Well let's do a little common sense thinking here about what the UN is really about? Who benefits from the creation of the UN? Well I would say the smaller countries that are there to get a piece of the pie from the U.S. and other large countries. Also the leaders there who are slowly forming a one world government. Limiting civilians rights to protect themselves enables them to have more control over the population. What fear do they have if their population has no way to revolt against a tyrannical government? It's all about power and control plain and simple.


----------



## Turfa (Oct 4, 2009)

badomen said:


> Well let's do a little common sense thinking here about what the UN is really about? Who benefits from the creation of the UN? Well I would say the smaller countries that are there to get a piece of the pie from the U.S. and other large countries. Also the leaders there who are slowly forming a one world government. Limiting civilians rights to protect themselves enables them to have more control over the population. *What fear do they have if their population has no way to revolt against a tyrannical government?* It's all about power and control plain and simple.


That's an interesting point. ......... How does a "tyrannical government" control the people. It would have to be through the military (can't see the legislators doing it themselves). So the military would have to take the side of the government in repressing the population. So in a revolt you would be shooting at your own soldiers. (not the politicians..........unfortunately 

So ask yourself....Do you trust your armed forces to do the best by the people ?

If the answer is yes then you have nothing to fear & this argument about tyrannical government is redundant.

If the answer is no, then you should be doing your best to deal with your military & reduce their power.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*me*

honest im just stock piling ammo and supplies cause i plan to do a lot of hunting


----------



## badomen (Jan 7, 2010)

Turfa said:


> That's an interesting point. ......... How does a "tyrannical government" control the people. It would have to be through the military (can't see the legislators doing it themselves). So the military would have to take the side of the government in repressing the population. So in a revolt you would be shooting at your own soldiers. (not the politicians..........unfortunately
> 
> So ask yourself....Do you trust your armed forces to do the best by the people ?
> 
> ...


Our military is the best in the world and it's not because of any of the politicians that are currently in power today. If it were up to them we wouldnt have a military force. And the military follows the orders of the commander in chief. They are not allowed to express their political views publicly. So with the powers that be in our world today who are slowly disarming the people of their guns and freedom, and our complacent "they're just doing what's best for us" attitude, there is no worry for a revolt. Our population has been molded into the herd mentality that our wonderful public school systems have been working on for years. Our population has been taught complacency and not to think for themselves. The government has nothing to fear, they have been planning this for a century now and it may take another to complete the process. Some countries i.e. Australia, are willing to be disarmed of their freedom and means of self defense more willingly than the U.S. where there is still a small percentage who understand freedom and the fact that it is what made this country the greatest one on the planet. We can only hope that the small percentage is willing to continue to persevere and stick up for our rights and freedoms. That is why everyone should join organizations of like minded people to help protect these rights, such as the NRA for example.


----------



## sataug2788 (Feb 7, 2009)

badomen said:


> Our military is the best in the world and it's not because of any of the politicians that are currently in power today. If it were up to them we wouldnt have a military force. And the military follows the orders of the commander in chief. They are not allowed to express their political views publicly. So with the powers that be in our world today who are slowly disarming the people of their guns and freedom, and our complacent "they're just doing what's best for us" attitude, there is no worry for a revolt. Our population has been molded into the herd mentality that our wonderful public school systems have been working on for years. Our population has been taught complacency and not to think for themselves. The government has nothing to fear, they have been planning this for a century now and it may take another to complete the process. Some countries i.e. Australia, are willing to be disarmed of their freedom and means of self defense more willingly than the U.S. where there is still a small percentage who understand freedom and the fact that it is what made this country the greatest one on the planet. We can only hope that the small percentage is willing to continue to persevere and stick up for our rights and freedoms. That is why everyone should join organizations of like minded people to help protect these rights, such as the NRA for example.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*here*

If you have an anti gun neighbor post a sign like this in your yard


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Over my dead cold smelly courpse will they take away one of my favorite amendments! This is completly unconditional! Not only with it being unconditional but everyone from hunters to someone who collects guns and other weapons will join together and start a freakin riot!!!!


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> Coming from a guy that already lost most of his gun rights. What can you legally own in Australia?


Well, actually, you can still *legally* own pretty much anything you could legally own before the crackdown on semi auto weapons. 
You just have to get special permission to get them. It's not as easy as just getting a licence any more. 

Most of America thinks or has been lead to believe that the Government took all our guns away. The gun "Buyback" just removed the semi autos from people who couldn't really justify having them under the new laws, and ensured greater security for storing weapons that were still legally held. 

I work for the Government Department who oversaw the buyback and I used to take great delight in walking through the section who were responsible for administrating it and telling how little that they achieved in terms of removing guns from the Community. Lots of people just bought new legal ones.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

and what did that do for the crime rate besides help it go way up??

sounds like a tactic for the gun manufactureres to sell new ones, funded by the govt...a roundabout means of a Govt. bailout!


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah, well. The crime rate didn't "Go way up". 

But being in the USA, and not living here, you'd only have the evidence that you were told about what happened here. 

And who has most to gain from having you believe that the crime rate went up?

Don't get me wrong. I have actually been trained by the Australian Military to shoot at people with selective fire weapons. 

I'm not anti-gun. 

I'm pro truth though. The crime rate here for the average person on the street is no different. The fashionable weapon of choice here is a knife. And it's not that criminals have swapped their guns for knives. Criminals still have their guns, but guns never featured highly in the average Australian crime anyway.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

way up can be interpeted many ways

but if it went up .1% then it went up right?
ok yoiu live there...how much????

I'm pro 2nd amendment rights!!!





> *WHAT DID THE GUN BAN & POLICY CHANGES ACCOMPLISH?*Thirteen years after the ban/buyback there is now plenty of data from which to evaluate the effectiveness of the measures put in place.
> A lot of the peoples' money was spent buying firearms. A lot of Australians became alienated from their governments and institutions. Irrational fears of people unfamiliar with guns may have been eased. Gun accident deaths inexplicably rose. Robbery rates popped up for several years (until '04). There was no perceptible, definite impact—good or bad—on burglary, serious assault, homicide, gun homicide, suicide or gun suicide.
> 
> The gun controllers continued to do something similar regarding handguns, which rose in prominence since long guns had been reined in. If handgun crime becomes less significant, some kind of handgun or long-gun crime will gain in significance and the gun controllers will target that category, and so on as long as there is a firearm.


that last line says it all



> and so on as long as there is a firearm.





whiz-Oz said:


> Criminals still have their guns, but guns never featured highly in the average Australian crime anyway.


so why remove the rights of the legal citizens?? makes no sense to me....


> A lot of Australians became alienated from their governments and institutions.


 or was the previous what was wanted


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

ok you live there...how much did it go up????


remember your "pro truth"



> The proportion of victims that reported the most recent incident to police varied depending on the type of offence:
> 
> 74% for household victims of break-in
> 31% for household victims of attempted break-in
> ...


low percentages on some that were reorted

this is from the Australian Bureau of Statistics' (ABS)




> For victims of assault, Victoria showed a statistically significant change in the reporting of crime rate between 2002 and 2005, with the rate increasing to 32% in 2005 from 24% in 2002


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Unfortunately, you didn't query the ABS yourself, did you? 
You're quoting someone else, which isn't exactly proof.
You're now not using the term "Way up". Why is that?

A reasonable level of discussion is going to be impossible because you don't live here and are choosing to believe that which you are told because it supports something that you're personally interested in. You have as much chance of being objective in this matter as an airconditioning salesman in Minnesota in the middle of winter.

The only way of directly relating gun removal to an increase in crime would be an instant increase and constant level of increased crime. 

You're not considering all the facts and you've drawn your conclusion before you start because you want them to support what you want. 

What you WON'T be able to tell me is just what proportion of firearms were removed from the population. 

That would hurt your case, wouldn't it? So you won't be being handed that statistic by your biased information sources. 
They want to make it look like:
1.The government took ALL the GUNS away from Australians. 
2. The crime rate went right up.

But you're in America, have obviously never been here but know all about it, and have the most biased media reporting in the world which you choose to listen to.

I'm pro firearm, have worked with every single police force in Australia, work for the Government, am ex military and I live here. 

The fact that I'm facing is that you're not going to believe anything that I say, so I'm just going to unsubscribe from this thread and let you get on with being wrong about Australia. 

And I've been in all but eight US states. I actually DO have a fair idea of life in the USA.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

OK i watched it and oooooohhhh, here we go with the scary stuff again, i really get a kick out of the scary doomey background music, the Japanese are coming for our guns:set1_rolf2:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry, I still stand by my oath. To defend the constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic!:darkbeer:


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

never answered this simple question...will it be bad??



> ok you live there...how much did it go up????


I guess some don't really care about the constitution...especially the 2nd amendment


----------



## badomen (Jan 7, 2010)

With reading all of this and hearing from both sides i've come to the conclusion that there are a lot of numbers on either side that can be skewed either way to push the argument to their beliefs. 

However the simple fact remains... any and all gun legislation effects only those who choose to abide by the law. Do people who advocate gun control really believe that making it harder to register guns or obtain a permit to own guns is going to make the law abiding public any safer? There are differences between the U.S. and the rest of the world (which happen to be dwindling day by day) which is the belief in personal freedoms. I have the personal freedom to own firearms that protect myself from those who would prey on the weakest in our society. The weaker a society is the easier it is for it to be taken advantage of. Peace through strength is not just some crazy pipe dream. Giving the evils in society more opportunity to take advantage of the rest of the peace loving population is an absurd argument. 

We must all remember... legislation only applies to those who choose to abide by it.


----------



## rddrappo (Apr 1, 2010)

"You cannot invade the mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind each blade of grass." - Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto, Commander In Chief of the Japanese Combined Fleet, WWII

Our constitutional gun rights have saved our nation from the devastation of a mainland invasion before, and also help to keep our government from becoming too overbearing. Once the freedom-hating dictators of the world are able to quench their fear of American citizens, we WILL be attacked, invaded, and our nation destroyed. Japan would have done it if the American public were not armed. Having studied at Harvard, Admiral Yamamoto knew better than to bring troops onto our soil. Take that away and we become too vulnerable.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

rddrappo said:


> "You cannot invade the mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind each blade of grass." - Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto, Commander In Chief of the Japanese Combined Fleet, WWII
> 
> Our constitutional gun rights have saved our nation from the devastation of a mainland invasion before, and also help to keep our government from becoming too overbearing. Once the freedom-hating dictators of the world are able to quench their fear of American citizens, we WILL be attacked, invaded, and our nation destroyed. Japan would have done it if the American public were not armed. Having studied at Harvard, Admiral Yamamoto knew better than to bring troops onto our soil. Take that away and we become too vulnerable.


I agree 100% thats why it's so important to protect our 2nd amendment rights!


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll join the Tea Party and vote them all out and see if a new batch can fix things because the current crop is useless


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Turfa said:


> Nice attitude....that's why so many people think that gun owners are nut jobs ! You're not doing us any favours mate !
> 
> And do you really have any idea what the UN treaty is actually about ????? How about you do some actual research into the issue & form a real, educated opinion rather than just believe the BS that you see on the internet.....


Lets see, they have already taken your guns so you are ok with them taking ours? Just a word of advice, stay in Australia. We do not need more liberals here. & just FYI most of us pro gun people do not consider you our "mate".


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

Flintlock1776 said:


> I'll join the Tea Party and vote them all out and see if a new batch can fix things because the current crop is useless


yea lets all join the T-Party and wear t-shirts that say "NO GOV RUN HEALTHCARE" while holding a sign that reads "DON"T MESS WITH MY MEDICARE"....then in 2010 lets vote in the same bunch of republicans that got this country so screwed up in the first place


----------



## badomen (Jan 7, 2010)

wolfkiller said:


> yea lets all join the T-Party and wear t-shirts that say "NO GOV RUN HEALTHCARE" while holding a sign that reads "DON"T MESS WITH MY MEDICARE"....then in 2010 lets vote in the same bunch of republicans that got this country so screwed up in the first place


Please enlighten us simple minded folk as to what the republicans did to screw up the country? I have many greivences with what republicans have done in recent history which i believe helped screw this country up. I am definitely interested in what you believe has led to this and what your ideas are to fix it...


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*nafta*

Does any one remember it was a Dem named Clinton that signed nafta and let our jobs go out of the country.Smith Corona was all packed up and in Mexico within a week of that signing.Ithaca guns made in Japan.lets see if you can name all the tractors made in this country.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

rocklocker2 said:


> Does any one remember it was a Dem named Clinton that signed nafta and let our jobs go out of the country.Smith Corona was all packed up and in Mexico within a week of that signing.Ithaca guns made in Japan.*lets see if you can name all the tractors made in this country*.


I know the Case IH quadtracks and 4wd's are made in ND
and I think the mx's are made in USA

John Deer tractor are made in USA i think


the others I have no idea


----------



## gamechef (Sep 6, 2009)

kentslayer said:


> Damn, I'm pissed right off after watching. They'll die b/f I give up my guns.


My guns are not going anywhere. I'll take a lot of them with me as they come to my house to get them.


----------



## gamechef (Sep 6, 2009)

Wappkid said:


> Good luck on that.It will be a cold day in hell before I give up my guns.Thats a sad sight all of those rifles and pistols being destroyed.Thats why I am voting straight republican in Nov.


No, you should vote for the right candidate. there are good dems and bad dems and good repubs and bad repubs. the progressives have gotten into both parties.


----------



## gamechef (Sep 6, 2009)

wolfkiller said:


> yea lets all join the T-Party and wear t-shirts that say "NO GOV RUN HEALTHCARE" while holding a sign that reads "DON"T MESS WITH MY MEDICARE"....then in 2010 lets vote in the same bunch of republicans that got this country so screwed up in the first place


wolfkiller, you are obviously not here for the fellowship and are probably not a sportsman. why are you here?


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

ahh they a bunch of bloody bohemian buttholes that suck dog crap.......


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

If they are all voted out, there is no seniority. Time for 100% change and wish for the best because the current situation is crap


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry but most John deere tractors are rebadged Yanmars


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

John Deere = smells like a john....runs like a dead deer


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Read this.


http://snopes.com/politics/guns/untreaty.asp


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2010)

cptbrain said:


> Sorry, I still stand by my oath. To defend the constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic!:darkbeer:


the key words here is, and DOMESTIC


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*I couldn't give a rat's...*



Turfa said:


> Nice attitude....that's why so many people think that gun owners are nut jobs ! You're not doing us any favours mate !
> 
> And do you really have any idea what the UN treaty is actually about ????? How about you do some actual research into the issue & form a real, educated opinion rather than just believe the BS that you see on the internet.....


azz about the UN treaty due to the fact that we are a country with rights.

You don't stand strong to protect those rights, you will loose them.

As history shows.


----------

